# IBS or.....



## Ned 91 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I have severe lack of appetite and BM 4-5 times a day .I am 21 years old male. I did many blood tests which came normal .ultrasound abdominal is normal ,gastroscopy and colonoscopy also normal except some erosion in the stomach.Now i take omeprazol for that .But the doctor said lack of appetite is not from stomack erosion .Has anybody has similar problems?
The fact that i force myself to eat really bothers me a lot.The doctor did suggest it might be IBS
Thanks in advance


----------



## lindahuf (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Ned91, I am a 55 year old lady with a 30 year history of IBS. One of the first symptoms of an attack for me is loss of appetite. This symptoms may last anywhere from a few weeks to a several months.During this time, i stick to easy to digest foods like rice, bread, potatoes.This has has a really bad year for me i have not felt hungry since march of this year . How long has you appetite been gone?.


----------



## Sir (Dec 8, 2012)

I have IBS for over twenty years now. I am 39 year old male. Nowadays, i face anew problem. Every evening, i get lots of bloating and cramping and my bp shoots up very high upto 170/110, despite having very high doses of anti hypertensives. After few hours both the issues subside. But, this is happening daily. Any clues?


----------



## Ned 91 (Nov 6, 2012)

[sub]Thanks for your response Lindahuf .I do not have appetite at all for 5months and a half now.Its very difficult for me .For these 5 months 0 appetite is scary[/sub]


----------



## SWER (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Ned, i am curious how do you deal with the fact that you dont have an appetite? I have experienced the same for the past two months and i am soooo frustrated. I love eating - usually. Everytime i have to eat out i get anxious. I dont want everyone to know how much i am struggling to eat or keep the food in. I hate getting on the scale and noticing that i have lost weight - again


----------



## lindahuf (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, just a quick update on the no appetite problem we have. My doc put me on two mild low dose anti depressant and they helped a tiny bit with the cramping. They also made it a little bit easier to eat. I still have no appetite. Anyone getting hungry yet?


----------

